# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Burlington Rumor

## yunome12@yahoo.com

I heard a rumor that Burlington is going in next to Dicks in Moore.  Has anyone heard the same?

----------


## stile99

If you mean Dick's Sporting Goods, you'll have to be more specific, as there are four in the metro area.  If you mean the one in Westgate, then no.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

You are correct and I made the change to my question.  Took it for granted everyone would know since the question was posted under the Moore forum.

----------


## Ginkasa

> You are correct and I made the change to my question.  Took it for granted everyone would know since the question was posted under the Moore forum.


That's a fair assumption although I'm sure a lot of people check the latest posts and don't necessarily notice what sub forum it is in.

----------


## stile99

> That's a fair assumption although I'm sure a lot of people check the latest posts and don't necessarily notice what sub forum it is in.


Precisely.  I can't even imagine going into each subforum individually, but to each their own.  Of course, there are other ways than checking the one place it is listed, at the top of the page, to indicate an area.  As noted, mentioning it is one.  There are also post icons.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

From Jason at Fritts Farm...

Hi Louis, its not a project we are in charge of but another developer has bought that lot and yes they are planning a Burlington store. Thanks for checking in. Jason

----------


## JesStang

> From Jason at Fritts Farm...
> 
> Hi Louis, its not a project we are in charge of but another developer has bought that lot and yes they are planning a Burlington store. Thanks for checking in. Jason


Yay! I tend to avoid the one on 240 and go to the one on N. May so thisll be nice.

----------


## Bobby821

> Yay! I tend to avoid the one on 240 and go to the one on N. May so this’ll be nice.


Why do you avoid the one on I-240?

----------


## JesStang

> Why do you avoid the one on I-240?


Because its crappy and old. The store always looks like nobody cares.

----------

